# Honda GX 390 solenoid???



## Pitteach (Sep 25, 2020)

Just bought a used Blackmax 8450 generator with a Honda GX390 13hp engine. Starts and works great but I noticed that this solenoid that is attached to carb linkage the wires are cut. What does this do and is it needed? Having trouble finding information. Thanks.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks like an auto idle down solenoid.


----------



## Pitteach (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes. If it was operable it would engage the carburetor linkage and drop the idle. I think I’d like to have this hooked up. Any idea where it attaches to?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I assume it connects to the governor arm coming out from the block. Grab the model number off the generator and look up the parts diagram.





__





BlackMax :: Owner's Manuals






manuals.blackmaxtools.com


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Grab the model number off the generator and look up the parts diagram.


Unfortunately, BlackMax often treats the Honda engine as a single part, so you may need to get the specific Honda engine info off the block and look up that parts diagram.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

click here for the manuals link for the black max tools

most of the time the idle control is just for the contractor style gen sets.
full demand to idle control.
i would leave it disconnected.
or you can reconnect it and leave the switch off.
or in the fast mode. it stops the brown out when you start a fan or a saw on a construction site when it is in the fast mode.
a gx 390 runs ok on gallons of fuel per hour at rated rpm.

or trade up to an honda eu7000is and have eco mode with fuel injection.
the gallons per hour is better on the fuel injected version of the gx 390.
and there are no jets to change if you go to a higher elevation.

cool setup.


----------



## Pitteach (Sep 25, 2020)

Can’t find any diagrams that include that setup. Not too concerned about gas usage cause I’m going to convert to natural gas. Was hoping to maybe keep the noise down a bit.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

If the generator will be for home back up, forget about solenoid. Idle control on traditional generators do more harm then good.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

amen dr!


----------

